# billing software



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

what do you guys feel is the best billing software ? thoughts? pros cons ?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

quick books works great for me


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quick Books for me as well. I actually use quick Books online and love it.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have to agree as well, Quickbooks is a very nice set up and easy to use! and soooooo easy to run reports on its not even funny


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using Peachtree for 15 yrs. Does it all, payroll taxes, w-2's, 1099's, bank balancing, inventory, sales tax....pretty easy for my un-educated self.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Groundskeeper Pro! *


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Blizzard Buster, it's the flip side of Grounds Keeper Pro. It depends on what you need your software to do?

http://www.adkad.com/blizzardbuster.htm


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Quickbooks Pro 2009, Its a GREAT program. You can do estimates, invoices, all your employee time sheets, it can also be connected to your bank account so you can pay bills out of it. Also if you have a credit card for your business you can keep track of all charges and pay the bill at the end of the month, if you ever need to know any "numbers" for the company, theres a chart for everything. Like I said its a GREAT program. A "con" I would say would be the complexity of the program, but with a couple of weeks of work you'll have it down....


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

the reason i asks is i was using a different program and just bought quickbooks pro to switch everything over too . seems like its going to be a long process to switch all customers and info over too. plus seems complicated but maybe just me plus i only played with it for about 20 min thanks for the responses


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have tried Quickbooks but it was too complicated for me, I like how simple and easy to Groundskeeper Pro is.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

ultimateinc;965896 said:


> the reason i asks is i was using a different program and just bought quickbooks pro to switch everything over too . seems like its going to be a long process to switch all customers and info over too. plus seems complicated but maybe just me plus i only played with it for about 20 min thanks for the responses


if you can get your old data and information into a spreadsheet its pretty simple to move it all into quickbooks by uploading the data from the spreadsheet into quickbooks. should take about 3 clicks. just an idea to make things a little easier on you.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into it. Easier is always better.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ultimateinc if your interested in getting the groundskeeper software PM me.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks I checked it out last night and looked good then I found out won't work on my mac. Of course.


----------

